# a post about Adémar de Chabannes and early polyphonie aquitaine St Martial de Limoges



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Firstly, i wanted to say that totally praise this *Adémar de Chabannes* cd called
*Troped apostolic (plainchant) mass for St.Martial (1029).
*
When you lisen to it to a moderated volume thus said whiteout headphones, yoou dont get the feeling , the flavor of this master work lead by Frederick Renz and his New york Ensemble for early music,than i say the following put on headphone and lisen to it loud, when i mean loud it's loud...
to feel the full flavor, like being in a monastery being there while it was recorded or extrapolated
in time of ancient lore and beleive your in year 1029 or when it was made.

So i thank early music fondation for putting out this awesome records and Ex Cathedra the label.

Than i would like to mention the following if you like this record chance are you will like mister distinguished Marcel Pères,* Polyphonie Aquitaine of Saint Martial de Limoges*, fabuleous ensemble once again, same era, early polyphony.

You guys want to ad something , new on the table to this post?, comments impressions, thought.
I have pair these two has fundamental lisening.This is if you like early polyphony depths...

Thee almost forgotten lore of ancient time that remain fundamental and crucial has learning for early days polyphony, if you are an audiophile(thee who love and cherrish music) or an aspirant scholars musicologist or simply an _ars antiqua_ lover, than there your full plate , please enjoy this meal,

Music is food for the mind, a healthy mind bring a sane soul _ quote _the profundis

:angel:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The thing I enjoyed most on the Aquitaine music CD is O primo homo coruit. It was Peres's first CD with Ensemble Organum, and I've never enjoyed it as much as his second one, The Christmas Mass from Notre Dame.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've just been listening to this beautiful thing and I thought of you






A swan has left the firm land with its flowers, and flown out over the sea. It begins a lament for its unhappy state, shaken by winds and storms. Full of anxiety it attempts to rise above the mountain waves, but cannot; it sees fish in abundance for food, but is unable to catch them. Then as dawn breaks iits strength returns and, singing sweetly, it flies to the delights of firm earth "Gather around all creatures and praise the high king." (From John Stevens, _Words and Music in The Middle Ages._ (Cambridge))

Hillier sings a version of it, much shorter and rather well, he attributes it to Abelard


----------

